# change visa status from WORK to STUDENT



## danishaer (May 20, 2013)

SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP

I am working in Siemens AG in Germany. I have WORK permit in Germany till 31st May 2014.



Now, I have received an admission offer from the Technische Universität München (TUM) in its Masters of Science course. It is a full time course. For joining the course I am planning to quit the job in Siemens and join the course in this world reputed University.



Please provide the information on how to change the visa status from WORK to STUDENT in the easiest way. Please provide the information on the rules which apply in my case. It would be a lot convenient for me to get the visa status changed locally in Germany only (without the need of me going back to India and applying fresh visa from there).


----------

